# Patchwork plywood and ebonized oak dresser



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Not something I plan on making, but looks neat.
Patchwork Plywood and Ebonized Oak Dresser


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

What a great use of cutoffs. I love how the patterns continue across the gaps between drawers. I like it, but not sure I'd like to live with it. It's more a dining room sidebar than a bedroom dresser. It's definitely a centerpiece item.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> What a great use of cutoffs. I love how the patterns continue across the gaps between drawers. I like it, but not sure I'd like to live with it. It's more a dining room sidebar than a bedroom dresser. It's definitely a centerpiece item.


That is what I like about pieces like this. Loads of fun to make, wouldn't be caught dead with it, so make it, and sell it to someone for serious bucks.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Here is another patchwork piece. I would NOT make one for my shoes or boots, not to keep anyway. But enlarge it, to make a chest, and then I would be interested in having one for myself. 
Secret Compartment Shoebox (with Pallet Wood Patchwork Hidden Latch)


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I could only watch til he rolled across the workbench , that was enough for me.
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> I could only watch til he rolled across the workbench , that was enough for me.
> Herb


OMG, I hadn't watched the video, so I went back and watched part of it. And now wish I hadn't.


----------

